# Adding Flavor Extract to Jelly Recipe



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Would adding a few drops of extract (alcohol) to my recipe affect the gel set? 

TIA


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Nobody care to weight in? :shrug:


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Never thought about adding an extract to my jellies. Google seems to think its possible but it does affect the setting a little here's a link enjoyhttp://chestofbooks.com/food/science/Experimental-Cookery/The-Role-Of-Pectin-In-Jelly-Formation.html#.UUT0Z7I-vng


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks, farmerstac. I didn't have any luck searching for info about adding flavor extract to jelly, but judging by the link you gave, it sounds like it might work. 

I'd found a recipe for pear jelly that had vanilla seeds added, which made me wonder if I could just use extract instead. 

Guess I'll give it a try.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, so far so good. It usually takes my jellies a couple weeks to fully set and this batch seems to be right on schedule. So, it appears that the extract hasn't had any adverse effects.

Having said that, the vanilla flavor didn't come through at all. I'm guessing that the vanilla seeds would have given a more lasting flavor. Either that or I would need to add a LOT more extract, lol. Prior to this, I made orange jelly that was cooked w/ whole cloves (that were removed b4 pouring) that turned out quite well. 

Main thing is, it's not an entire loss.


----------

